# simple dragon head w/o any features



## PeaVey (Aug 21, 2008)

just wanted to show you my dragon

at the beginning:










nearly finished










at the end










I think it's a good idea to put a fogger in his throat...I just don't know, if there will be enough time to do that (so much work to do; so little time)

hope you like it


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

That looks really cool. You have to use a fogger with him though. That would be perfect!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

That's awesome! Definitely needs fog. At the very least maybe you could use some sort of flexible hose (vacuum or drainage) to pipe the fog in from the back.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh that is awesome!


----------



## PeaVey (Aug 21, 2008)

joker said:


> That's awesome! Definitely needs fog. At the very least maybe you could use some sort of flexible hose (vacuum or drainage) to pipe the fog in from the back.


you're right - I have to let him smoke 

thank you @ll for your kind responses


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Very nice work!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see he is a gentleman - he didn't try to bite your head off in that first shot


----------



## PeaVey (Aug 21, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> I see he is a gentleman - he didn't try to bite your head off in that first shot


he would never bite his mom 

he's a well-behaved (<-found that word in LEO *g*) dragon 

(and still non-smoker)


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice work PeaVey. That is a great looking dragon head.
I love the look of your work area.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The dragon head looks great! What did you use to sculpt the head and teeth?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Amazing, very well done. Any plans for a body for him any time soon?

What material did you use? Looks like air dry clay to me, of is that mache?


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

Were do you get foam blocks that BIG??

BTW very cool sculpt:jol:


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Great looking beast...bravo!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Great gob. I like the coloring you used.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

IIIIIIIIIII LIKE IT! I like it a lot!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Excellent job!! Bring on the fogger!!

I agree with Dave - love the studio space in the photos.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> The dragon head looks great! What did you use to sculpt the head and teeth?


If you look closely at the first picture, I think I detect - CHICKEN WIRE!

Don't know what the coating for the armature is though nor the teeth.

Darn good job - going to nick that idea for next year (I'll be going Dragon based and Welsh Dragon's at that)


----------



## PeaVey (Aug 21, 2008)

good morning,

thank you for all your responses; I try to answer the questions (good english training for me  )



dave the dead said:


> Nice work PeaVey. That is a great looking dragon head.
> I love the look of your work area.


the first picture was taken in Düsseldorf where I visited a builder course.
In Germany on Mardi Gras we have big decorated vehicles driving across the town. And on that course we learned, how to build that decorations

one example for such a vehicle:











Spooky1 said:


> The dragon head looks great! What did you use to sculpt the head and teeth?


fritz42_male is right: it's chicken wire with a wooden substructure.
The teeth are made with special clay, that doesn't need to be fired.



Bone Dancer said:


> Amazing, very well done. Any plans for a body for him any time soon?
> 
> What material did you use? Looks like air dry clay to me, of is that mache?


I don't plan to build a body, as I don't know, where I should put him to 



fritz42_male said:


> If you look closely at the first picture, I think I detect - CHICKEN WIRE!
> 
> Don't know what the coating for the armature is though nor the teeth.
> 
> Darn good job - going to nick that idea for next year (I'll be going Dragon based and Welsh Dragon's at that)


corret! It's chicken wire 

actually I'm building a cross vault with the same technique.
I can post a how-to, when it's finished
(oooh, big challenge for me; how-to in english  )


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

PeaVey said:


> good morning,
> 
> thank you for all your responses; I try to answer the questions (good english training for me  )
> 
> ...


Hey, my dad was from near Dusseldorf - a little town called Tonisheide.

What did you cover the chicken wire with?


----------



## PeaVey (Aug 21, 2008)

ok, I try to explain ...
I used, what we call 'Hasenleim' - a special glue.
You have to soak pellets made of rabbit-bones (spookey, isn't it) in water; then heat it and mix it with a water/chalk mixture.

Then you dip flower-paper in it (it's paper, where the flowers are wrapped in and that doesn't get holes, when its becomes wet (is tear the correct word?)

I apply the wet paper on the chickenwire and wait, until it's dry and sticks on the wire. After it's dried, you can turn the object and work on the other side 

Hey, I found Tönisheide with google-map!
It's Tönisheide not Tonisheide - but you don't have that ö, I think.

it's pronounced like the u in 'further' (little german lesson  )

I'm from Stuttgart, thats 320km from Düsseldorf


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I can't wait to go to the arts and crafts store and ask for rabbit bone pellets. 

I think I will keep using the white glue (Elmer's) and water for doing mache. I am not sure what I would do if I had the ghosts of departed rabbits in my work shop.


----------



## PeaVey (Aug 21, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> I can't wait to go to the arts and crafts store and ask for rabbit bone pellets.


LOL, wouldn't this be a good idea for somebody called:

Bone Dancer 

but, I agree, sounds really strange...the pellets look like 'Kandiszucker' / brown sugar (?) and I better don't think about all the poor rabbits, lost their lifes to be reborn as a halloween-dragon


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great! You did wonderful!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awsome job ....What do you use to harden the foam????


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

*awsome*

awsome job!!! what do youuse for coating the foam???


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Rabbit - mmmmmmmm!

Rabbit pie - rabbit stew. All good!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

The dragon looks great that is going to be a popular prop for you i'm sure. I think the fog is a must also, it would add so much to him.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

PeaVey said:


> ok, I try to explain ...
> I used, what we call 'Hasenleim' - a special glue.
> You have to soak pellets made of rabbit-bones (spookey, isn't it) in water; then heat it and mix it with a water/chalk mixture.
> 
> ...


the dragon looks great, i think its a fabulous job, and i can't wait to see him smoking 
(tear is in fact the word) 
i never would have thought of rabbit bones as a mache glue. its kind of neat. but you might end up with phantom bunny nibbles in it.(you know how rodents love mache...):googly: keep up the good work, i look forward to seeing more of it.


----------

